# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Bad Homburg 2009

## Enrico

04.+ 05. Juli 2009

noch keine weiteren Infos...

----------

Das wäre für solche Anlässe vielleicht zu empfehlen.
http://www.enjoymedia.ch/zensur-balken- ... -1829.html

----------

Also ich werde mir morgen eine bestellen. Hat sonst noch jemand Interesse ?

----------


## Enrico

Bad Homburg ist ja für mich und Sawee wieder halbe Pflicht. Wir werden vielleicht am Freitag schon auftauchen. Wenns sein muss wieder Parkhotel, aber denke mal Schiene hat ne bessere Idee. Ich frag einfach mal an.

Möglich das wir dieses Jahr noch nen Pärchen mitbringen. Bedingungen halt, nah am Park, oder halt gut zu fahren mit nem Taxi, denn bisschen was werden wir ja wieder trinken, sollte es wieder über 10° warm sein   ::

----------


## schiene

das Pärchen wird doch bestimmt der Erich+Frau sein oder???
Enrico,in Frankfurt kann ich immer was besorgen aber wie du weist ist es schon nen Stückchen mit dem Taxi zu fahren.
In Bad Homburg gibts viele Hotels welche aber meist nicht ganz billig sind.
Vielleicht wäre eine Ferienwohnung das Richtige??
z.b.
http://www.tourist-online.de/Unterkunft-Bad-Homburg

http://www.traum-ferienwohnungen.de/17218.htm

----------


## Robert

Da gibt ja immerhin jeweils ein Angebot  :Blinzeln: 

Es gibt auch eine Jugendherberge: http://www.djh-hessen.de/jh/jugendhe...burg/index.php

----------


## Enrico

Also meine Herren! Es geht hier um den Admin der ne bleibe sucht! Nix Jugendherberge, nix Ferienwohnung. Hotel muss schon drin sein  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

04.+ 05. Juli 2009
da werdet ihr , wenn der nicht wieder lügt, 
 Roberto treffen mit seinem Cadillac
viel Vergnügen, vieleicht nimmt er euch ja mit , eine Runde um den Park, mit Fotto und so   ::  

ich fahre in der Zeit eine Woche an die Mosel 
Wein verkosten und alte Burgen besichtigen

----------

Habe mir mal schon mein Outfit zurecht gelegt, falls ich komme.
Passend dazu gibt es noch ein paar schwarze Schuhe und weißes Shirt - eine rote Jogginghose und zum abrunden 'ne blaue Mütze.



Hoffe damit dann politisch neutral als Schweizer rüberzukommen.




Der Regenschirm ist für Steinbrück

 ::

----------


## Enrico

Ok, Stefan sitzt schonmal nen Tisch weiter   ::

----------

Enrico, kommst Du etwa in rot?   :cool:

----------


## Robert

Ich wollte eigentlich auch im gelben Hemd kommen,,,   ::

----------


## Enrico

> Ich wollte eigentlich auch im gelben Hemd kommen,,,


Ok, sitzt Stefan schonmal nicht alleine   ::

----------


## Enrico

So, wir haben gebucht. Hotel wie immer, kommen vom 3-5 Juli. Wir freuen uns auf Bad Homburg 2009!

Haufen Waldis und Neots wieder zu beobachten ...  ::

----------


## schiene

Enrico,hab mir am 3.7.09 und 4.7.09 frei genommen .Wir treffen uns an bekannter Stelle oder du kommst Freitag bei mir auf nen Bierchen im Garten vorbei  ::  natürlich sind auch die anderen Member am Freitag in meinem Garten eingeladen.

----------


## Enrico

Wir sind Freitag späten Nachmittag an bekannter stelle, checken ein und laufen dann mal grob übern Platz. Also Haupttag bei uns wird der Samstag. Sonntag Mittag gehts wieder heim

----------

Und was wird aus der Europawahl am Sonntag?

----------


## schiene

Wir fahren am Freitag 6 Tage ins blaue Richtung Österreich.Briefwahl ist schon raus!!!

----------


## Robert

> Und was wird aus der Europawahl am Sonntag?


Juni und Juli verwechselt?    ::

----------

> ...Juni und Juli verwechselt?


Axo, dachte schon das wäre nächstes Wochenende.
Dann kann ich ja noch mal überlegen, ob ich auch dahin fahre.

----------


## walter

....... und Herbert? NPD? Oder gar doch die Violetten?   ::

----------

Stamm Links, Walter.

----------


## schiene

Wir werden heute gegen 12 Uhr mal nach Bad Hoburg fahren und uns mit Enrico treffen.Wer kommt eigentlich noch?

----------


## Enrico

Leider kam keiner weiter   ::  

Außer: Schiene, Erich, Robert, Volker (nen anderer!) und ne Menge die man so kennt, auch ohne Foren. Neu war dann letzte Nacht noch nen Belgier, witziger Typ mit Frau und nun 3 Kindern. War ne lange Nacht   ::

----------


## schiene

Ich habe nur ein paar wenige Bilder gemacht.Hier sind sie.

----------


## Robert

Sind nicht viel, aber ich habe auch ein paar Bilder:

----------


## Robert

Da Edit nicht mehr geht, der Nachtrag, alle Bilder Enthalten auch Informationen
über die Aufnahmeposition, das Trackingtool auf dem Blackberry hat brav funktioniert...

----------


## Met Prik

> ... alle Bilder Enthalten auch Informationen über die Aufnahmeposition


Oh ja, die Aufnahmeposition ...  ::  

# GPS Latitude = 50/1,13/1,6252/125 [degrees, minutes, seconds] ===> 50° 13? 50.016?
# GPS Longitude Reference = E
# GPS Longitude = 8/1,37/1,64551/2500 [degrees, minutes, seconds] ===> 8° 37? 25.8204?

... sehr interesssant und sehr informativ   ::  

 ::   ::

----------


## Robert

> Zitat von Robert
> 
> ... alle Bilder Enthalten auch Informationen über die Aufnahmeposition
> 
> 
> Oh ja, die Aufnahmeposition ...  
> 
> # GPS Latitude = 50/1,13/1,6252/125 [degrees, minutes, seconds] ===> 50° 13? 50.016?
> # GPS Longitude Reference = E
> ...


Es geht drum, daß ich später am Mac in IPhoto sehen kann, wo ich das Bild aufgenommen habe...

----------

